# Channa BLeheri has a chunk out of tail



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I dont know who did it. I have 5 3in bleheri and 1 3in redline in a 55 (till i divide my 150) One of my bleheris tail has a chunk out of it. I am not sure who is the attackee as i watched for a good half hour and found nothing. All the other ones are fine, no wounds or anything. How should i treat it. Ps he is swimming etc fine. Thanks


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

It doesn't sound to bad to me. Snakeheads are pretty strong fish. If I were you I would just add a little bit aquariumsalt (not regular kitchen salt) and keep the water clean. Snakeheads are a fast healing fish, so if everything goes well you will see healing results pretty soon. 
My first thought was that it could be the one giant snakehead, just keep a close eye on him :laugh:


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

As jan said sh they are hardy fish an will surrvive but keep an eye on the rest. especially the redline.good luck


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jan said:


> It doesn't sound to bad to me. Snakeheads are pretty strong fish. If I were you I would just add a little bit aquariumsalt (not regular kitchen salt) and keep the water clean. Snakeheads are a fast healing fish, so if everything goes well you will see healing results pretty soon.
> My first thought was that it could be the one giant snakehead, just keep a close eye on him :laugh:


Should i put the red in with my gachuas ( 9+in) in the 150?


----------



## mattyf (Jul 11, 2005)

Whether you put the red in with the gachua or leave it with the bleheri there will be trouble as micropeltes lead a completely different lifestyle to the dwarf species. The red needs its own tank asap


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Exactly, what's needed has been said.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Here he is in his half of the 150. All the way to the right....


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I am not sure if it is a bite or not, I am thinking fin rot.. It seems to have gotten worse over the past 6 hrs. He is starting to get fungus all over his body, and flipping around in the water. He is till breathing, but how much is enough. Keep in mind i have four others to keep healthy


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

ahh, that doesn't look good


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

I am very sorry to hear that, Timmy. That does not look good at all, I suggest you take the others out leaving that particular Bleheri alone to prevent the fungus from spreading. As far as I am concerned, this is caused from an injury..that's what it looks like to me. Do water changing too if possible and most importantly read this article below, I have copied and pasted the part that I believe you are dealing with as well as the part that I believe you should know if you haven't. Credits to Aquarium Fish Magazine by Dr. Beverly A. Dixon :

~
Fungal disease in tropical fishes is associated with adverse environmental conditions. Infection, whether occurring in isolated individuals or in epidemic proportions, is preceded by some environmental stress that disrupts the normal host defenses. Most of these infections are attributed to members of the genus Saprolegnia. These organisms, considered to be saprophytic "water molds," are a normal, ubiquitous component of aquatic ecosystems. Saprophytes live off of decaying organic material and are essential for recycling nutrients back into the environment.

Saprolegnia, which is worldwide in distribution, infects both fish and fish eggs, giving this fungus the distinction of being the most frequently isolated fungal pathogen. Infection with Saprolegnia, as with many other mycotic (another name for fungus) infections, is contingent upon certain pre-existing factors.

Infection by this fungus is generally considered to be an opportunistic, secondary invasion that follows injury. However, once the infection is established, the fungus may cause death. Fish are more likely to be infected through injuries produced by spawning, handling, shipping or prior parasitic infection. Other stress factors, such as malnutrition and water temperature, may also increase susceptibility to fungal infection with Saprolegnia. In addition, it has been reported that the pesticide DDT appears to stimulate the growth of this fungus.

The infection usually appears as a cotton-like growth attached to the skin or gills. Although primarily a problem of freshwater fish, some species of this fungus affect fish in low-salinity waters. Like most fungi, this fungus reproduces by producing spores. Spores can live in many environmental conditions and are easily transmitted through water.

The spores of Saprolegnia are usually present on the skin of fish but are prevented from developing by healthy skin and antibody-containing mucus, which act as repellents. It is reported that alkaline water from ponds where the concrete has not fully cured affects the mucus and in creases susceptibility to fungal infection.

When the normal defenses are damaged, the spores develop and grow into the skin, forming a cottony mat. The mat, which consists of filaments called hyphae, are made up of grayish-white to brown layers. The degree of virulence the ability to produce disease varies with the species of the fungus involved and the susceptibility of the individual host. As noted above, infection is thought to occur secondarily after physical injury.

However, one species named Saprolegnia parasitica has been shown to infect both injured and uninjured fish after exposure to spores. This species is highly virulent and is known to be a primary pathogen capable of causing infections. But even in this species, virulence varies greatly and may be specific to a few pathogenic strains. The virulence of various strains is thought to correlate with the production of an enzyme that provides the capacity to break-down and digest host tissue.

The hormonal status of fish may contribute to their susceptibility to infection. High hormone levels of estradiol, progesterone and thyroid hormones related to spawning produce an increase in hormones, such as cortisol, that decreases the efficiency of the immune response (see "Stress and Fish Disease" in the March/April 1990 issue). Under these circumstances, Saprolegnia may act as a primary pathogen.

Saprolegnia thrive in poorly maintained, inadequately aerated tanks, as well as on unconsumed food, dead fish and dead eggs. Normally abundant growth is produced in the form of a filamentous mat, also known as the mycelium. The spores cannot infect fish eggs, but the individual filaments (hyphae) can colonize dead eggs, producing an abundant mycelial mat. Live eggs then die from a lack of oxygen caused by the obstruction of water flow by the filamentous mat.

With aquarium fish, fancy varieties, particularly long finned fish, are most susceptible to infection because of a greater frequency of damage to these areas. Damage to delicate tissues, coupled with adverse water conditions (particularly at lower water temperatures), initiates fungal growth that kills skin cells.

The characteristic surface wound consists of a cotton-like mass randomly distributed on the surface. The fuzzy cotton appearance is seen only when the fish is in the water. When the fish is removed from the water, the mass collapses, resembling a ball of wet cotton.

In the early stage of infection, scales may be lifted away from the body wall, exposing a pale area often surrounded by a hemorrhage. As the infection advances, ulceration occurs, exposing the underlying muscles. Individual filaments may extend into the skin, and in very advanced cases into the muscle fibers. Damage can be related directly to tissue injury and death in the area of the fungal mat.

These infections are usually chronic and can sometimes last for many weeks. During this period of time, essential body fluids continuously leak from the wound. Death is due to impaired osmoregulation Q the inability to maintain body fluid balance. Saprolegnia occasionally infect gills and eyes and are even more opportunistic in already damaged eyes.

In addition to Saprolegnia, other types of fungi may infect fish. One of these, Ichthyophonus hoferi, is generally considered to be a fungal disease of marine fish. However, at one time it was held responsible for half of the total losses attributed to fungal infections in freshwater aquarium fish. More recent evidence has shown that many of those cases attributed to this fungus were actually misidentified piscine mycobacteriosis, a bacterium that is in the family that causes tuberculosis in animals. Both of these infections produce a similar wound and resulting host response. Ichthyophonus is now considered rare in aquarium fish.

The characteristic disease in the marine host consists of many spherical cysts in the liver, causing decreased function in that organ. In tropical fish, the predominate feature is a cyst consisting of pigmented capsules. The long filamentous mats characteristic of Saprolegnia wound infections fail to develop internally. Brain, gills, skin and gonads are most notably affected.

In anabantids such as gouramis and bettas this organism has been observed to penetrate through muscle to the skin and break through to the exterior of the fish, causing bleeding ulcerations. Tumor-like changes in the skin have also been noted. In cichlids, skin lesions and bone damage have occurred.

TREATMENT OF FUNGAL INFECTIONS

Several treatments for fungal infections are suggested in the literature.

Eggs:

Fungal infections of eggs can be minimized by the reduction of organic material in the water and dips in antifungal medications. Formalin and malachite green, particularly when combined, are universally considered to be the most effective treatment.

Dip:

Formalin - 1500 parts per million ppm for 10 seconds. Potassium permangenate - 100 milliliters per liter for 10 minutes.

FISH:

CuSO4 copper sulfate will work, but toxicity and effectiveness depend upon water hardness. Do not use in soft water that is less than 60 ppm hardness measured as calcium carbonate CaCO3. The dose varies according to carbonate hardness.

0.5 ppm CuSO4 total hardness 60 to 90 ppm as CaCO3.

1.0 ppm CuSO4 total hardness 100 to 200 ppm as CaCO3. Repeat on third day using half of initial dose.

As a bath, use at 5 to 10 gallons per 100 liters for 10 to 30 minutes. The medications used for eggs will also work for fish.

Malachite Green oxalate zinc free.
Continuous: 0.1 to 0.15 ppm in water.
Bath: 1 to 3 ppm for 1 hour
Dip: 66 ppm for 10 to 30 seconds.

Potassium permanganate
Bath: 0.01 grams per liter for 30 minutes.
Dip: 1.0 grams per liter for 30 to 40 seconds.
Not recommended for smooth-skinned fish, such as catfish.

Temperature during treatment:
Raise to 27 to 28 degrees Celsius 81 to 82 degrees Fahrenheit with increased aeration.

Localized treatment:
Swab wound with 10 percent povidone iodine or tincture of mercurochrome.

Ichthyophonus is not highly contagious and infection is rare if fish are kept under conditions with minimal environmental stress. The mechanisms of infection are largely unknown and open to speculation. Infection may occur through ingestion of cyst material that is dissolved during the digestive process. The released infective stage develops, invades the intestine, penetrates into the blood vessels and is distributed to many organs.

Infection of the brain results in the loss of equilibrium, exophthalmus popeye and staggering movements. Liver infection may cause loss of color and blocking of small blood vessels. Perhaps the strangest case of infection was a report of sex reversal in guppies whose ovaries were affected by this fungus.

There is no known treatment for Ichthyophonus hoferi infection.

Much less is known about fungal diseases than is known about diseases of bacterial and viral origin. Fungal disease has long been considered opportunistic, particularly under aquacultural conditions. However, the controversy remains as to whether some fungi are truly pathogenic or only saprophytic, taking advantage of a pre-existing wound.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

And here is another, before that you never told us where you got them, the condition that the fish was in is very important to note as well. Never buy a fish that shows any signs of disease, and not just the fish but the plants too. New arrivals of fish could have disease that have not showed up yet. If you have, help the fish to survive!







. Treat it seperately so the rest is safe. Here is next, credits to The Aquaria - Fish Diseases by Elaine Thompson.

~
Fin Rot

Fishes' fins turn whitish and die back. Fin rot often follows damage or injury. It can also be caused by poor water quality. 
Remedy: First, fix the water and remove any fin-nipping fish. Change some water (25% is good) and add 1 tsp/gallon salt to promote healing. If bad water quality or an aggressive tankmate was the problem, that should be adequate. Healing will begin within a couple of days.

If it worsens, decide first whether it's fungal or bacterial. Fungal finrot looks like clumps of cotton on the fins and usually follows injury. It is commonly seen in African cichlids or fish that have injured themselves against decorations. Bacterial finrot is whitish, but not cottony (unless it's columnaris), and can be contagious. The fish then need to be removed from the tank and medicated.

Fungus: For fish large enough to handle, catch the fish, and dab malachite green directly on the fungus with a Q-tip. This is extremely effective. Repeat treatments may be necessary.

For small fish, a commercial fungicide such as Maroxy may work. For severe infestations, try a bath in methylene blue (enough so you can barely see the fish) until the fungus turns blue or for 20 min. If you add methylene blue directly to a tank, you will kill plants and trash your biological filter.

Bacterial: Antibiotic treatment in a quarantine tank. This is stressful for the fish, and doesn't always work, so be sure of what you are doing before you attempt it. If the fish is still eating, the best bet is an antibiotic food. Tetra makes one that works well -- just buy the one for bacterial diseases and follow the directions on the can.

If the fish is not eating, a bath treatment is necessary. A combination of Kaynamycin and Furanace usually works, especially for Columnaris. Again, treat in a separate tank and aerate heavily.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

rip AT 5.49am eastern time. I woke up to check on him and he was in reallllllly bad shape so i euthanized him. He was suffering and i didn't want to risk the health of the other 4. Thanks guys for all the help.


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Noooo!







oh Timmy, I am very sorry to hear that. You sure you couldn't have cured that poor little Bleheri? I am so sorry..







...I understand..how did you euthanized it? Ok what's gone is gone, do water changing so nothing is left by the ill Bleheri. This is saddening..poor fishy went through such a sickness. Was it too late? Oh..sorry Timmy.

Rest In Peace..


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

I'm sorry to hear that







but to be honest I have seen snakeheads with more severe injuries and they all are healed nicely. But I'm sure you have done the right thing based on your seeings


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

True Jan, however I think maybe Timmy could have taken the poor Bleheri out, changed the tank water and treated it in another tank, doesn't matter even if it was placed in the small plastic tank as long it got reasonable space to swim.

And it could have been treated there, the injury to the fin rot and fungus could have done by the Micropeltes or even the others..especially the Micropeltes, and if so..forgive me to say this but the fault is on Timmy. We all know about the Micropeltes and so it should have been seperated from the beginning.

Fungus could be cured, especially if it's done quickly. I have had the Silver Arowana and it had had fungus and all I had to do was only water changing. It's like killing one of your family members because he or she was sick and to prevent others from getting sick. You are their parents, my friend.

However I understand, as Jan said you took action based on your seeings, please forgive me if I have offended you Timmy, I am not judging this situation. The Bleheri could really had been in a bad shape as you have described that it truly meant there was no survival for the Bleheri.

I am sorry for your loss, I only wish you had gone further and trusted it...which is taking the Bleheri out and placed it seperately and given the treatments required. I understand it was sad to see the poor little fishy suffering too.

You have got beautiful Bleheris Timmy, they have more spots on their dorsal fins than others that I have seen. Take care my friend and good luck with them. Again, sorry for your loss we certainly feel for you.


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

I woke up to him floating, barly taking any breaths and was COVERED in white fuzzy's, at this point over 60 percent of his little body. His eyes were sunkin in and where also covered. He was suffering. It was time for me to stop it


----------



## Silence (Sep 22, 2005)

Oh







I am so sorry Timmy..poor Bleheri







it's just so saddening when such things happen, especially not knowing the cause and how the fish is feeling. In this situation it is obvious that it could all had started from the injury, and it just happened so fast.

That sounds pretty bad, you did what you believed was right to do. It must had been sad to see it suffering like that.







Don't worry, good luck with the others Timmy and keep us updated. Can't wait to see them all growing










Rest In Peace to the poor Bleheri, you know I wonder where fish go once dead.:laugh: It must had been a wonderful release for the Bleheri from the suffering of the flesh. Sorry my friend, you did the right thing.


----------



## Lewdog (Nov 14, 2005)

That does suck and u did make the right decision-good luck with the rest and maybe we will see some eggs from the healthy ones


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

Thanks guys. He was suffering real bad. He was kibbing out in the tank, and when i took him out of the tank he lied still for a min, then his head wnet up and his mouth opened and i knew he was pain. I have seen alot of sick fish, and this is the worse one ever. So fast and deadly.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

next time don't buy the fish if you don't have the tank for them. that is not very smart.
wes


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

PIRANHA KING said:


> next time don't buy the fish if you don't have the tank for them. that is not very smart.
> wes


You would have bought them too. Plus i didn't think the red would be that agg at such a small size.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

timmy said:


> next time don't buy the fish if you don't have the tank for them. that is not very smart.
> wes


You would have bought them too. Plus i didn't think the red would be that agg at such a small size.
[/quote]
Besides that you don't even know if it was the red. It probably was, but that is just plain guessing. When in a fight Bleheri's can cause some serious injuries to each other as well


----------



## timmy (Mar 29, 2004)

jan said:


> next time don't buy the fish if you don't have the tank for them. that is not very smart.
> wes


You would have bought them too. Plus i didn't think the red would be that agg at such a small size.
[/quote]
Besides that you don't even know if it was the red. It probably was, but that is just plain guessing. When in a fight Bleheri's can cause some serious injuries to each other as well :nod:
[/quote]

True. Now that i think of it. This particular one was under the heater (at place of purchase) while the others where out an about. Mybe it was an underlying illnes sparked by the bite?


----------

